# I want to give another stray a good home but...



## beansandcharlie (Jan 30, 2013)

I have two wonderful cats and I really want to take in another that is a neighborhood stray. I've know this little guy since he was born from a feral mother, and have gotten him use to me and my husband so much that he could be across the street and I whistle and he comes to me. Now the problem is with one of the cats I already have. My first kitty, a female named Beans, she has always had issues with going outside the litter-box now and again. We fostered another stray last year which we gave to my sister. When we had this stray Beans had more problems going outside the litter-box more. So my concern is if I take in another Beans will have bathroom issues again, but I really want to help out another kitty.

Also I have already looked into a few shelters in the area and they only take animals from the animal control, and I'm scared if I take the stray boy to animal control he might be to shy initially and they could euthanize him.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I guess it comes down to how bad the problems were and whether you feel you could cope with them.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

This may be a stupid question, but when you had all three cats at one time, how many litterboxes did you have? The rule is 1 per cat + 1. We had that problem when we first got the girls, but when we got two boxes (by the rule we should have three) it cleared up.

Some cats like very clean litter.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

In addition to extra litterboxes, you could try feliway, and be sure to follow the slow introduction process.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I have had alot of success with calming collars, as well as keeping a litterbox in each part of the house so they can have privacy if need be.


----------



## beansandcharlie (Jan 30, 2013)

I think I had three? lol I can't remember for sure... but right now I have four now one in the hallway and the rest in a back room. Would putting another in another room help? also what exactly is a calming collar and where would I get one? And would it help beans from peeing around the house? and what is feliway?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You won't know unles you try. Since she is a stray, be sure and keep her isolated until you get a clean bill of health from the vet - at least 2 weeks!


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

beansandcharlie said:


> I think I had three? lol I can't remember for sure... but right now I have four now one in the hallway and the rest in a back room. Would putting another in another room help? also what exactly is a calming collar and where would I get one? And would it help beans from peeing around the house? and what is feliway?


Having them in different parts of the house would be a good idea. Sometimes my cat doesn't realize she has to go to the bathroom until I am cleaning it out or she hears the other one going.. so maybe if you have them in more than one area she will think "Oh, I have to go and here is a convenient litter box!"

A calming collar basically has phermones on it that calms cats down. You can get them at most pet stores, I saw them at PetCo just last night and thought about getting one. It could definitely help with the peeing, especially if it is caused by stress or anxiety. Feliway is the same thing, just a brandname. I think Feliway makes calming collars, but it also comes in a spray and a defuser that you plug in.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I buy the calming collars in a three pack at Petsmart...I think $30 for the box of 3 but well worth it. Muffin was bullying Tigerlily a while back and she would pee on the bed, even after a clean bill of health and a clean litterbox three feet away. I closed her off from the bedroom and got the collars for all the cats. She hasn't peed outside the box since, even after I gave her access to the bedroom again. I gave her access to the bedroom after about a month with the calming collar and it's been 4 months total. I don't put them on all the cats anymore, but Tigerlily and the two fosters wear them.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I have these collars: NatureCALM 24/7 Feline Calming Pheromone Collar (Upto 15" Neck)

The collars work the same way as sprays like Feliway. They have the odor of cat pheromones, so cats feel more relaxed. I have a spray called At Ease that I got at Petsmart, I think, and I use it every time we take a trip to the vet. It works really well.


----------

